# Once fired brass value



## outdoorser

Hey I don't reload (yet) and am wondering how much is once-fired 30-06 brass worth?


----------



## Springville Shooter

$1.00 per pound....give or take a few cents.-------SS


----------



## outdoorser

Springville Shooter said:


> $1.00 per pound....give or take a few cents.-------SS


Seriously? I had no Idea they were that much $$
How would I go about selling them?


----------



## longbow

Taint worth nothin', send it to me.


----------



## Springville Shooter

outdoorser said:


> Seriously? I had no Idea they were that much $$
> How would I go about selling them?


Take them to any metal recycler. I know a lot of people who make extra change collecting brass to recycle at shooting ranges. You might find someone to buy it from you eventually, but the easy sure way to turn brass into cash is to recycle.-----SS


----------



## LostLouisianian

I would be happy to offer you a reasonable price on brass as I reload. Pm me and let's see what you have


----------



## Critter

I took a load of brass that I had picked up and sorted to a recycler last year and got $2.80 a pound for it. This was clean brass and all of them were capable of being reloaded with no aluminum casings mixed into them and all the dirt dumped out of the case. I had 175lbs of it so it made it worth my while. 

I love it when people just leave the brass cases on the ground when they go shooting. It doesn't take that long to pick it up and take care of it.


----------



## Frisco Pete

Springville Shooter said:


> Take them to any metal recycler. I know a lot of people who make extra change collecting brass to recycle at shooting ranges. You might find someone to buy it from you eventually, but the easy sure way to turn brass into cash is to recycle.-----SS


I think the idea of turning useable brass into a metal recycler is absolute HERESY and should be punished by having your Reloader card suspended or revoked!


----------



## LostLouisianian

Critter said:


> I took a load of brass that I had picked up and sorted to a recycler last year and got $2.80 a pound for it. This was clean brass and all of them were capable of being reloaded with no aluminum casings mixed into them and all the dirt dumped out of the case. I had 175lbs of it so it made it worth my while.
> 
> I love it when people just leave the brass cases on the ground when they go shooting. It doesn't take that long to pick it up and take care of it.


You should be tarred & feathered then flogged. 
If you have range brass for sale please post it on here before sending it to a recycler. Lots of us reloaders will pay more than a recycler


----------



## Springville Shooter

Sorry gents, I am really fussy about my brass and I personally don't use mixed brass. That's just me though. Personally, I recycle range brass along with my own worn out brass. -----SS


----------



## outdoorser

So how many 30-06 rounds would be a lb?


----------



## Critter

outdoorser said:


> So how many 30-06 rounds would be a lb?


35-40 depending on the brand.


----------



## Huntoholic

Are.22 cases worth the scrap?

What about nickel plated?


----------



## LostLouisianian

Huntoholic said:


> Are.22 cases worth the scrap?
> 
> What about nickel plated?


.22 is scrap only. Nickel plated is fine to reload


----------



## Huntoholic

LostLouisianian said:


> .22 is scrap only. Nickel plated is fine to reload


Should have been more clear. I was thinking about nickel plated .22 cases.

I'm one of those guys that would never scrap a usable case, even if I don't like them. I pickup cases for rounds I don't even have guns for.

Trading material.....

I like to walk and pick up brass. I just never thought about scraping. Hence my question as to whether or not .22's where scrapable.


----------



## Critter

The yard that I take my scrap metal cases to will recycle the used cases to reloaded ammo manufactures where they will reload it. 

Perhaps I have way too many .22lr rounds but I have never seen a nickle plated .22 round. All the .22 brass that I pick up goes into a separate bucket and the price will be just for scrap brass which is lower than re loadable brass.


----------



## Huntoholic

Critter said:


> The yard that I take my scrap metal cases to will recycle the used cases to reloaded ammo manufactures where they will reload it.
> 
> Perhaps I have way too many .22lr rounds but I have never seen a nickle plated .22 round. All the .22 brass that I pick up goes into a separate bucket and the price will be just for scrap brass which is lower than re loadable brass.


What are CCI .22 stinger cases?


----------



## Critter

Huntoholic said:


> What are CCI .22 stinger cases?


Never bought any of them or the CCI Blazer .22 rounds. Now I have bought some 9mm Blazer ammo and those are aluminum.


----------



## Huntoholic

Critter said:


> Never bought any of them or the CCI Blazer .22 rounds. Now I have bought some 9mm Blazer ammo and those are aluminum.


Nope they are not aluminum.........

Edit:
http://www.rrdvegas.com/stinger.html
They are nickel-plated brass.


----------



## LostLouisianian

Basically .22 are rimfire. I am not aware of any reloadable rimfire brass cases.


----------



## DallanC

LostLouisianian said:


> Basically .22 are rimfire. I am not aware of any reloadable rimfire brass cases.


Long ago they sold a kit to reload .22LR, you just had to make sure when you loaded them in the rifle the "dimple" from the last firing didn't line up with your firing pin. It was a cool concept but not worth the time.

You can take .22LR brass and make your own brass jacketed bullets. I believe that is how Speer bullets got their start. Kits to make .224 and .243 bullets are still available:

http://www.corbins.com/prrfjm.htm

-DallanC


----------



## fishreaper

Springville Shooter said:


> Sorry gents, I am really fussy about my brass and I personally don't use mixed brass. That's just me though. Personally, I recycle range brass along with my own worn out brass. -----SS


I built my load on winchester (once fired via boxed ammo) brass and then bought new remington brass just to have more of it. I was dealing with considerable over pressure and couldn't figure out why even after bumping down head spacing and charges and ensuring I had necks the proper length, until I moved back to the Winchesters. Kind of a sad waste of 25 bucks to have bought 50 pieces of remington brass :-/


----------



## Mtnbeer

fishreaper said:


> I built my load on winchester (once fired via boxed ammo) brass and then bought new remington brass just to have more of it. I was dealing with considerable over pressure and couldn't figure out why even after bumping down head spacing and charges and ensuring I had necks the proper length, until I moved back to the Winchesters. Kind of a sad waste of 25 bucks to have bought 50 pieces of remington brass :-/


It's been my experience that Remington brass is slightly thicker in the neck than Winchester brass. I used to use Winchester brass in my 270 WSM and after about 3-4 firings, the brass would harden at the neck and was no longer malleble enough to hold the bullet in place. I suppose I could anneal the brass, but that's a lot of work. I switched to Remington brass and have been able to get 6-7 firings before the brass show signs of fatigue. After checking over 100 cases of each, the neck thickness on the Remington brass was consistently .002 inches thicker than the Winchester brass.


----------



## Critter

fishreaper said:


> I built my load on winchester (once fired via boxed ammo) brass and then bought new remington brass just to have more of it. I was dealing with considerable over pressure and couldn't figure out why even after bumping down head spacing and charges and ensuring I had necks the proper length, until I moved back to the Winchesters. Kind of a sad waste of 25 bucks to have bought 50 pieces of remington brass :-/


And that is why they tell you that if you change any component in your load (case, primer, powder lot, and even different manufacture bullet) to reduce the load and work it back up. Sometimes you can get away with not changing but other times you can't.


----------



## fishreaper

Critter said:


> And that is why they tell you that if you change any component in your load (case, primer, powder lot, and even different manufacture bullet) to reduce the load and work it back up. Sometimes you can get away with not changing but other times you can't.


Can't argue with that. But even with severely reduced loads, I was still having severe cratering and primer blowback that was turning my boltface dark gold/brass colored. I was on the verge of contacting some forum members or Sierra's hotline they have if the change of brass back to Winnies didn't fix things. I still have about 75-100 non winchester shells just sitting in a bucket I've considered cleaning and recycling or something like that.

Crazy how much little things change everything.


----------

